# Question



## questionaboutme (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi. Hope all is well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So what is you question?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

I think the question is "How do I know if I have short term memory issues if I can't even remember what I was going to do 5 minutes ago?"


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

questionaboutme said:


> Hi. Hope all is well.


Could be better. I have to deal with downtown Dallas traffic tomorrow morning and I'm not happy about it.

But thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Bob, is that you? 

Hi!!!


----------

